# Cement Render Over Split Face Block



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

The upper level of my house is made of split face block and I do not like the look of it at all:



















Can I have a cement render done over this type of block that I can then paint such as done throughout Mexico and Central / South America and other regions?

For example:









Are masons the right people to call about this type of work?

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What is with the Macro Zoom. I really do not see anything wrong with that style. If you want to parge it if that is what you are wanting to do.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here in the Midwest, we generally refer to it as "plastering", "Parging" is generally a Southern term, and "rendering" is a term from the Old World I believe, but none the less, they all mean the same result.

It can certainly be done, and as long as they are relatively clean, should hold cement plaster quite well. As to who does the work, it will likely depend on where you're at and how the masonry market is. Here, the plastering trade is all but dead, and the few left most do EIFS (synthetic stucco). You may luch out and find and old school mason who would take the project on though, you never know........


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

And as an aside, be ready to fork over some serious cash if you do find someone.


----------

